# Dark Green/Black Beard Algae



## mfpreach (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been trying to find a definitive answer to fighting the war against dark green/black beard algae.

I have a 30 Gal tank with Hygrophilia Corymbosa, Some Val, Java Moss, Moneywort, Ludwiga.

On all the plants there is dark hair, and no matter how much I trim it seems to come back. I have fertilized the tank with Floreal and Iron suppliment, I am injecting C02 into the tank and I am using T5 bulbs.

I have one Siamese algae eater and one clown pleco, however, I think i read somewhere that they can't eat the algae in advanced stages.

Does anyone have any suggestions to how i can fight this?
Should I bleach my plants?
I really would like to avoid a breakdown if possible.
THANKS!


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Not sure if this approach has been debated on APC yet, but I tend to treat BBA by doing spot treatments with Excel. Do it when the filter is turned off, to allow longer exposure to the Excel. It won't address the cause for the BBA showing up, but it will help battle it back and keep it under control until you figure out the source.

Good luck,
Brian.


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Do you mean to use a syringe or something to add Excel directly to the algae? What about the plants it is growing on, does it hurt them? What dosage do you use? 

Olivia


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

BBA starts when the CO2 in the water is too low. With the high light intensity we use and the fertilizers we supply both the plants and the algae have everything they need to grow, but if the CO2 is kept up to 30-40ppm BBA doesn't start. I found that once it takes over the tank you just have to get rid of it by trimming out the worst infestations, removing and bleaching the remainder in a 1 in 20 solution of bleach in water and replanting what you can save. I am in the midst of recovery from a BBA attack myself. We all need to be sure to keep the CO2 up to 30-40 ppm, and verify it is that high by doing the test to make sure the water in the tank is 1.0 ph units lower than the same water outgassed.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Do you mean to use a syringe or something to add Excel directly to the algae? What about the plants it is growing on, does it hurt them? What dosage do you use?


Yes, you can use a syringe or pipet to add the Excel dosage directly to the affected area. Make sure the filter is turned off to minimize water flow and maximize contact with the algae. It does affect some plants, so keep that in mind when using it. In my hands, I did this with a little bba on some petite nana. I poured the Excel dosage onto it and let it sit for about 5 minutes before re-starting my filter.

What happens is that in 3 days or so, the bba will start turning white, by the end of the week, it's gone. As Hoppy said, though, you do need to address the root cause or you will just continue to battle it. Try to get those CO2 levels up there. Good luck!


----------

